# Question about Android OS and Hotplug



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

Hey guys, these are two separate questions. I figured I'd try out the new AOKP build, I figured I'd just give it a shot and suddenly, for the first time it's ever happened to me Android OS has kept my phone awake the entire time it's been on and I'm down to about 60 percent in 4 hours of not too much use. Screen on time is at like 15 mintues and using 8 percent of battery, Android OS is using 64. Any idea what might have suddenly triggered this? I'm flashing 1.1.1 Codename right now so we'll see if I have the issue there, I probably wont' since I never had it before. But, does anyone have a clue why I got the issue today?

Also, what is the hotplug governor? I see a lot of people using it and saying it's great, but what are it's qualities? There are clear answers to things like on demand vs. interactive, but does anyone have a clear answer as to what hot plug is? Thanks for all your help everyone.

EDIT: Looks like I found the answer to my first question, but my second still stands.


----------



## ugapug (Sep 30, 2011)

Hotplug as a governor operates like ondemand except it turns off one of your CPUs when demand is low. Hotplug as an option (like in Franco's kernel) turns off one of your CPUs when the screen is off.


----------



## GSUS969 (Jul 19, 2011)

Logically, it seems this would improve battery. Are there downsides associated with it?


----------



## eris72 (Jul 24, 2011)

Latest aokp build has a Bluetooth issue that's keeping it awake. Toggle Bluetooth on/off or use a different rom till its fixed

Hotplug seems to cause a lag when waking the phone to the lockscreen. Idle battery life is fantastic with the right kernel however, so I'll make that trade off

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

Yes, like my edit says I realized that there was a bluetooth issue. Hotplug sounds like a pretty cool governer. If lockscreen starts lagging too much then I'll have to remove it, I get bugged by that stuff but Imma try it out right now.

EDIT: Obviously I just enabled it so I don't have results yet, but would it really create lag on the lockscreen? I mean, 1.2 ghz can handle a smooth unlock animation. I'll update this thread with results.

I know AOKP just fixed the issue as well but I personally am a bigger fan of the new Codename rom so that's what I'm on. 1.1.1 running great, and no more Android OS issue. WOOT!!!


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

I took these screenshots yesterday. This was how my processor looked after 30 minutes of on screen time and an hour and 30 minutes of sleep. I used apps like tapatalk, market, and played iRunner. This governor sure helps with my battery a lot. And honestly, I don't see any downside to this governor at all. When I wake up my phone, I don't see any lag.


----------

